# Expat Areas in Toronto?



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all, glad I found this site! My husband's job is taking us to Toronto, from NJ. I know that Oakville is a big expat area, but are there any areas in Toronto proper, that are heavy with expats? I would like a few options, if possible. We have two daughters - 13 and 10, so being around other kids who understand moving is very important to us.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are certainly many ex-pats in Oakville, but do not think the town is wall to wall ex-pats. There are not any areas in Toronto that have a preponderance of UK EX-Pats that I'm aware of and I've been here almost 50 years. They are spread throughout the city. Toronto is one of the most multi-cultural cities in the world. No matter where you live you will encounter neighbours from all over the world. Many children of all nationalities will be very famliar with the moving experience.
If I may ask, what is your housing budget? That will much determine your location in the city.


----------



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

We have a pretty nice budget. Have looked into neighborhoods such as Lawrence Park and Rosedale, as well. I am having a very hard time finding private schools that have openings for my kids, which is stressful.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Why would you want a private school if there are plenty of excellent public schools available? (certainly if you have a 'nice budget' for rent)


----------



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

What does our budget have to do with anything? Our company pays for private school, my children go to private school in the US, and I would like to continue that. I was hoping this was a friendly forum. The "nice budget" comment makes me feel very judged. I would also like to find some school (or tutor) who can include American History/government, since we will only be in Canada for a few years. I seriously doubt Canadian public schools offer that. I think that learning about Canadian history and government will be an amazing learning tool for my kids, but I also want them to continue to learn about the history of their home country.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

All of Toronto is an ex-pat area! Half the population (and it might be more than half by now) of the city was born outside Canada. In the rest of the world, only Miami has a higher percentage of foreign born residents but Miami is not as ethnically diverse as Toronto. So wherever you live in the city, you are going to be surrounded by immigrants.

Lawrence Park is a nice area. I used to live near there myself. Rosedale is also very nice.

Forest Hill is another great neighborhood and home to some of the best schools in the country. Two private schools there are Upper Canada College (boys) and Bishop Strachan School (girls).

This is a useful web site:

Toronto Neighbourhoods


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

There are some good private schools in Oakville and Mississauga (Mentor, Appleby College, McLaughlin, St. Mildreds which is a girls only school, to name just a few) and you may have better luck with finding openings for your kids in those.

The location of your husband's workplace may be a consideration, as there will be a longer commute from Oakville and Mississauga than there will be from the GTA. It also depends on if you want to live in the city or would prefer the smaller outlying areas.

No idea what your budget is, but you will get more bang for your buck in Oakville and Mississauga (bigger house, bigger yard, etc.)


----------



## kfahr (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for the link! Very helpful!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

kfahr said:


> What does our budget have to do with anything? ...
> I was hoping this was a friendly forum. The "nice budget" comment makes me feel very judged.


Sorry if I stepped on your toes. No need to be so defensive. You might want to have a look at all my years of postings here: nothing unfriendly about that.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

kfahr said:


> What does our budget have to do with anything? Our company pays for private school, my children go to private school in the US, and I would like to continue that. I was hoping this was a friendly forum. The "nice budget" comment makes me feel very judged. I would also like to find some school (or tutor) who can include American History/government, since we will only be in Canada for a few years. I seriously doubt Canadian public schools offer that. I think that learning about Canadian history and government will be an amazing learning tool for my kids, but I also want them to continue to learn about the history of their home country.


I think EVHB was highlighting some points about Toronto. The areas you mentioned are very expensive and that the public schools in Toronto are fairly good. We are not aware of your financial circumstances from your first post. 

Regarding private schools and American history/government, I am not sure that the private schools will have much of a different curriculum than the public school system. You may not find any specialized courses for this but perhaps you will. Another girls' school is Havergal College. It is in the Lawrence Park area and has grades from kindergarten to Senior high school. Friends of ours sent their three daughters there.


----------



## katies (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi,
You won't really find too many expat Americans around here (I find most are married to a Canadian). I've moved around alot, and have found it challenging here since the mentality is more "immigrant" (meaning: move to Canada, stay forever) vs. "expat" (meaning: moving to Canada "for now", but probably heading somewhere else later). 

But, that said, I've never lived anywhere that is more multi-cultural without the "officially sanctioned" racism or classism that you find in other places (we've lived in countries where your origin dictates what your job can be). I LOVE that aspect of living here. But, I find that being a white American here, people assume I'm Canadian and it takes a while for people to understand that I'm probably newer to Canada than they are. 

As for curriculum, I think the Canadian system provides more about the US history/government than the US system would provide on the Canada history/government. (did you know that the war of 1812 was the only time the US and Canada were at war? Me neither, we didn't learn that in US schools!) But, that said, it's probably not adequate for the average American. I'm supplementing my kids school at home with information about the US, and you'll find that lots of families have to do that in order to teach their kids about their "home country". My kids also attend the local public school. Like in the US, the quality of these schools vary greatly but it sounds like the areas you are looking to live probably have good schools.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

American Women's Club of Oakville - American Women's Club of Oakville - Home Page


----------



## MissSara (Mar 6, 2014)

*Area's to live in*

Hi,
/SNIP/. I would suggest Lawrence and Bayview, Yonge and York Mills has an area called Hoggs Hollow that is quite beautiful and unique. Rosedale is also another great area. But would suggest sticking to these three. If you have girls Havergale is a private school or Crescent. There are also French private schools. Toronto French School is located right at Lawrence and Bayview. 

If you need any help let me know!





kfahr said:


> Hi all, glad I found this site! My husband's job is taking us to Toronto, from NJ. I know that Oakville is a big expat area, but are there any areas in Toronto proper, that are heavy with expats? I would like a few options, if possible. We have two daughters - 13 and 10, so being around other kids who understand moving is very important to us.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kfahr said:


> What does our budget have to do with anything? Our company pays for private school, my children go to private school in the US, and I would like to continue that.



I would wager that our public schools are far better than public schools in the US.




> I would also like to find some school (or tutor) who can include American History/government, since we will only be in Canada for a few years. I seriously doubt Canadian public schools offer that.



American history is offered as a course in high schools here as part of the world history curriculum.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Scatterling said:


> The location of your husband's workplace may be a consideration, as there will be a longer commute from Oakville and Mississauga than there will be from the GTA.




Oakville and Mississauga are part of the GTA.


----------

